# BIB Vs ZIP TECH - and do i really need goretex?? Japan



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Personally, I like bibs more for the extra pockets than extra protection against snow, but that's probably because I wear hoodies sometimes. I would say zip tech would be more bathroom friendly, which bibs definitely aren't. Other than that, I'm gonna say it's personal preference and you can't go wrong either way. As for waterproofing/breathability, it really depends how wet you really think you're going to get and how heavily you sweat. 15/15 is generally going to be fine for most people and most conditions.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Not pointless. Just because you wont be getting snow down your butt doesn't mean snow wont still get in your jacket. Totally one of those better to have it and not need it kind of things.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Personally, I like bibs more for the extra pockets than extra protection against snow, but that's probably because I wear hoodies sometimes. I would say zip tech would be more bathroom friendly, which bibs definitely aren't. Other than that, I'm gonna say it's personal preference and you can't go wrong either way. As for waterproofing/breathability, it really depends how wet you really think you're going to get and how heavily you sweat. 15/15 is generally going to be fine for most people and most conditions.


Yeah that makes sense... like the idea of riding with a hoody under it in spring and still being dry in the slush. 
I guess with the bib i can also used the zip tech so theres like no chance snow is getting in!
For big hikes breathability helps... but also there'll be good vents on most.



freshy said:


> Not pointless. Just because you wont be getting snow down your butt doesn't mean snow wont still get in your jacket. Totally one of those better to have it and not need it kind of things.


yeah i'm edging towards thinking that. Do they feel bulky or heavy? and does anyone notice the big plastic buckles?
I'm sorta concerned with an avi pack that the plastic buckles will be pressured in by the bag straps.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Yeah that makes sense... like the idea of riding with a hoody under it in spring and still being dry in the slush.
> I guess with the bib i can also used the zip tech so theres like no chance snow is getting in!
> For big hikes breathability helps... but also there'll be good vents on most.
> 
> ...


I can't speak as to Volcom's buckle placements, but I currently own Libtech Wayne and Dakine Troutdale bibs and and I sometimes ride with a Dakine mission bag full of beer, water, food, tools etc and I've never had any major comfort issues regarding the buckles.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> I can't speak as to Volcom's buckle placements, but I currently own Libtech Wayne and Dakine Troutdale bibs and and I sometimes ride with a Dakine mission bag full of beer, water, food, tools etc and I've never had any major comfort issues regarding the buckles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah its the same buckles as the lib tech waynes.
look directly under bag straps like they'd be a pain. 
Sounds like not a problem.

You feel better mobility in a bib with no belt/trouser line?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Yeah its the same buckles as the lib tech waynes.
> look directly under bag straps like they'd be a pain.
> Sounds like not a problem.
> 
> You feel better mobility in a bib with no belt/trouser line?


Yeah you usually get a little more core mobility in a bib. I tend to wear them more on powder days and with hoodies. Otherwise, I find them a little more trouble than they're worth. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i got both, they function a little differently, i like both ...the bib straps kinda rub my nipples though.

dont skip on the outerwear tech vis a vis gtx or something else high end.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> i got both, they function a little differently, i like both ...the bib straps kinda rub my nipples though.
> 
> dont skip on the outerwear tech vis a vis gtx or something else high end.


rub your nipples in a nice way? >

That does sound a pain though.
You got volcom?

If so is the zip tech pretty much as good as wearing a bib anyway?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> rub your nipples in a nice way? >
> 
> That does sound a pain though.
> You got volcom?
> ...


As previously stated, I'm not that familiar with Volcom outerwear, but a simple look at how the body moves and where clothing flexes during snowboarding, I would probably expect a zipper to break where a bib would simply stretch. Same goes for weatherproofing. An uninterrupted area of waterproof fabric is going to be better than a zipper. You can tape a zipper all you want, but the fact remains, it's a vulnerable part of any piece of clothing. For everyday use, it's probably 6 of one, half dozen of the other, but if I'm riding in extreme conditions, I'd most likely want a bib over a zipper covering the busiest part of my body.

PS: keep in mind, zip tech would limit you to strictly one line of outerwear within a single brand, whereas a good bib you can rock with anything, even a t-shirt on those warmer days.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bibs for powder, no question.

Zip tech has broken on us a few times. Volcom makes cecent stuff but the zippers start peeling apart after a while. Bibs just keep being bibs... volcom is good, trew is better.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Argo said:


> Bibs for powder, no question.
> 
> Zip tech has broken on us a few times. Volcom makes cecent stuff but the zippers start peeling apart after a while. Bibs just keep being bibs... volcom is good, trew is better.


I've had bad experiences with Volcom myself. Everything I've had by them fell apart fast. So far my Dakine and Libtech bibs have held up to a lot of punishment, but always willing to check out new stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have had a lot of their stuff, my son used to wear it. The 2 layer gortex is weak and will tear if you fart in it, it does it job of keeping you dry/warm though. The 3L is super strong. 

The trew stuff is like its made out of Kevlar and gortex. super strong and works well


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Argo said:


> Bibs for powder, no question.
> 
> Zip tech has broken on us a few times. Volcom makes cecent stuff but the zippers start peeling apart after a while. Bibs just keep being bibs... volcom is good, trew is better.





Bataleon85 said:


> I've had bad experiences with Volcom myself. Everything I've had by them fell apart fast. So far my Dakine and Libtech bibs have held up to a lot of punishment, but always willing to check out new stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





Argo said:


> We have had a lot of their stuff, my son used to wear it. The 2 layer gortex is weak and will tear if you fart in it, it does it job of keeping you dry/warm though. The 3L is super strong.
> 
> The trew stuff is like its made out of Kevlar and gortex. super strong and works well


Yeah, my previous volcom pants have fallen apart to be fair... 
However the ads inf jacket which is 3-layer goretex stretch material looks good after 100-days and is the lightest jacket i've every used too... 
It's an expensive jacket so will be keeping it. 

So if i go for a bib, which i think i will now, is there any advantage at all to getting volcom bib also...
Obviously it will still zip tech to the bib - but thats probably overkill and i might not use it... given that the bib comes up to my nips! Volcom only do two bibs, goretex and not goretex and they both have big plastic buckles. 

Not sure whether any old other bib may be just as good as it's already a bib, is zip tech much better?

And FWIW i used pant/jacket zip tech combo last year in all situations and thought it was the best jacket/pant situation i've ever had. Did still get snow up the front a few times on bailing forwards but otherwise nothing.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

If you're just going to get a bib then you don't need zip tech. I would certainly recommend Dakine and Libtech. I have five and four seasons on mine, respectively and they show almost no sign of wear and I ride about 100 days a year in the northeast so... Lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I personally like the zip-tech.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Burton AK free bird bibs all day long... Zip tech is better than a normal outfit, but bibs are the winner...


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

txb0115 said:


> Burton AK free bird bibs all day long... Zip tech is better than a normal outfit, but bibs are the winner...


I agree w/ this. Bibs will keep you more dry, however, I just don't like the hassle of the bibs.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Aren't there some bibs that unzip in the middle similar to zip tech? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> Aren't there some bibs that unzip in the middle similar to zip tech?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm sure there are....haven't looked for bibs in a long time though. Probably changed a lot since the last time I had a pair 15 years ago. Lol.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> I personally like the zip-tech.


Yeah same... just wondering if zip tech on a bib is overkill... or in fact zip tech to the bib make any difference whatsoever? Guess the jacket wouldn't ride up and snow can't get in the front?



txb0115 said:


> Burton AK free bird bibs all day long... Zip tech is better than a normal outfit, but bibs are the winner...





phillyphan said:


> I agree w/ this. Bibs will keep you more dry, however, I just don't like the hassle of the bibs.


The hassle being getting in and out of them??


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

frankyfc said:


> The hassle being getting in and out of them??


The only hassle is with certain bibs if you need to take a shit, like the Volcoms sucked in that type of scenario... The AK bibs are a bit more roomy and zip way down the front, you do have to take your jacket off, but it's not the end of the world.. I just make sure to take care of business before my day on the snow starts and I never have any issues, I've been 100% full time in AK bibs now for 9 years... ( I did try the Volcom bibs one season for about two weeks and went right back to AK )


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Considering most people are gonna spend a few hours riding, I feel like taking an extra minute to shed your bib is a trivial matter. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

